# Crate GX900H



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

I know nothing of Crate and am looking for some info on this head. There seems to be a "Excalibur" and "regular" version of this head. I called Crate and they weren't able to tell me a whole lot other than the Excalibur seems to be a reissue of the standard GX900H. Is this correct? If so are there any differences between the two amps? If this is not the case, what are the actual differences? I appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 22, 2011)

There was two excaliburs the 990, and the 2200

the 990 is 90 watts
the 2200 is 220 watts

thats all the differences were i believe


----------



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

so a GX900H that doesn't have the Excalibur logo is the same amp as one that has the logo?

non-Excalibur








Excalibur


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 22, 2011)

I was going to post this EXACT thread last night, but instead I bumped the NAD thread on the Excalibur.

FYI, I JUST e-mailed Loud Technologies asking what the differences were. I will report back when they get back to me! Hopefully they have more to say lol.

-Wookie


----------



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

yea, I called Loud and the most I got was that the Excalibur was a reissue of the regular one. He seemed to think everything else was the same - specs, voicing, components, etc.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 23, 2011)

Got my response back from another at LOUD Technologies support!



> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for writing.
> 
> On a component level the GX900H Excalibur and non-Excalibur are no different. The Excalibur was manufactured around 1998. Around 2000, the GX900H was given a new look and the Excalibur name was dropped. However, when I looked at the part numbers for the preamp assembly and the power amp assembly, both units use the same boards.



So yeah! Seems to be the exact same except for the cool Excalibur sword on the front! I have to laugh though, in that Guiter World interview, Vogg was quoted as saying the Excalibur was probably 30 years old / older than he was.  

Being a solid state / Decapitated fan, I need to try one of these bad boys!


----------



## yingmin (Sep 23, 2011)

Weird, I had no idea Crate was part of the Loud family.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 23, 2011)

I own this amphead and LOVE IT.I have the 990 version and its STUPID FUCKIN LOUD.My Peavey XXL has the pre-amp and master volumes maxed and my Crate sits at 4.5/5 and is loud as SHIT.If you come across one of these I strongly recommend it, also it has awesome tone surfing and is crystal clear with some broken in V-30's.


----------



## Dead Undead (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually just played a GX900H yesterday and honestly I was really blown away by both the clean and distorted channel. Boosted it with a TS-9 and it was destructive. And they are FREAKIN' LOUD.


----------



## ridner (Sep 23, 2011)

snagged one from the used GC site


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 23, 2011)

I promise you guys won't be sorry


----------



## ridner (Sep 27, 2011)

amp will be here tomorrow


----------



## ridner (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy shit this is the best old school thrash/death SS amp I have ever played


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 28, 2011)

moar clips!!!!


----------



## ridner (Sep 28, 2011)

I have tried this thing with the following pickups, all of which sounded badass:

EMGs
DMT
DiMarzio 
Generic Stock ESP/LTD


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll have some more clips of me and my band live with the amp in action  the day after October 1st


----------



## ridner (Sep 29, 2011)

so Oct 2nd then?


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 30, 2011)

sure thing.....if I don't sleep off my booze coma


----------



## ridner (Oct 4, 2011)

this really has the best thrash tone out of any amp I've had


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 4, 2011)

out of booze coma, uploading vid now, though on one part it might sound like ASS cause I forgot my tone knob was all the way off........>.<''' I'm not used to having a tone knob lol


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 4, 2011)

not the best quality BUT gets an idea across lol
also my tone knob was all the way off >~<''''''''''''


----------



## great_kthulu (Oct 9, 2011)

so I have been doing some research and it seems like these amps were pretty much hated when they were in production. There is one on the guitar center site right now for 130, really considering it with all the positive press they have been getting recently.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 9, 2011)

great_kthulu said:


> so I have been doing some research and it seems like these amps were pretty much hated when they were in production. There is one on the guitar center site right now for 130, really considering it with all the positive press they have been getting recently.



GET IT
/decision


----------



## AstonAston (Oct 10, 2011)

Yo, guys, check out this video.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 13, 2011)

heres a vid of mine with it in action


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 13, 2011)

It's good to hear Crate is still making decent SS Amps. I just had to send my '93/4 GX130C out to pasture due to it's ailing health


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 13, 2011)

Two solid state heads just made the list - this and the Madison Prophecy which of course you rarely see in the U.K.......but man, killer sound.


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had on of these as my first heads. It was good for the price, but ultimately, it was a pretty bad amp IMO. It was dull sounding, and woofy I guess. I didn't boost it though, Never had the chance to. Maybe that's the key to unlocking the tone everyone is going on about.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just saw Decapitated on Monday... he was still using his Warhead live with an Engl in stereo (which was the Engl SE, courtesy of Matt Sotelo of Decrepit Birth). 

Needless to say, it sounded bad ass! And I would like to try this GX900h / 2200h someday!


----------



## Ironbird666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been neglecting my 2200H lately, all this talk is making me feel bad. I guess I'll have to fire her up so she doesn't feel sad anymore. By the way, this amp plays very well with the Boss HM-2.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 13, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> I had on of these as my first heads. It was good for the price, but ultimately, it was a pretty bad amp IMO. It was dull sounding, and woofy I guess. I didn't boost it though, Never had the chance to. Maybe that's the key to unlocking the tone everyone is going on about.



probably a crap cab?
bad pups?
I know this amp is pretty picky when it comes down to what plays through it.
Cause the EVO7 in my RG7321 opens it up like no other and the stock pups in my S7420 just keep it crisp.

also when paired with some V-30's it sounds awesome.


----------



## Dead Undead (Oct 14, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> probably a crap cab?
> bad pups?
> I know this amp is pretty picky when it comes down to what plays through it.
> Cause the EVO7 in my RG7321 opens it up like no other and the stock pups in my S7420 just keep it crisp.
> ...



This, absolutely. It's a picky amp, but it's totally worth it when you get a set up that works with it. Cab makes a big difference too.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 15, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> This, absolutely. It's a picky amp, but it's totally worth it when you get a set up that works with it. Cab makes a big difference too.



I'm wondering how som D-activators would sound with it?
I'm wanting to sling some into my S7420FM.


----------



## anthoKnee (Oct 15, 2011)

AK DRAGON, is your GX130 in so bad health that it can't be fixed?

Also, it would be interesting to do a tone comparison between the GX900H--as well the 200 watt version, with the GX130.

I've a feeling they must have been about 5 or 6 old Crates from that time period, perfect for the Death Metal Tone---!


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 15, 2011)

well I know that back in the early 90's that crate bought out Ampeg's designs for the amp heads and then began to make their own take on the ampeg VH and SS series


----------



## PauliusI (May 24, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this.
Is the GX900 and Excalibur similar to the GX212?


----------



## SMCallahan (Jul 31, 2019)

These Excalibur heads are great. Sound heavy, and no worries when gigging. If it falls out of the van, buy another. Best kept secret around. Shhh.


----------



## gunch (Jul 31, 2019)

Still want in the ampeg/crate SS game but I’d rather have the XLP preamp


----------

